# Making a guide to choosing a new handgun



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OK all. Time to put a guide together and I'd love to have input from the current members. We've been getting lots of new members, many of them new to shooting, and there many questions on how to pick a gun. So I've decided a get everyone's advice and then put a "best of the best" guide together that the rookies will find useful as well as attempting to minimize the time people have to spend answering the same questions over and over. So everyone chime in with your advice as if you were helping a friend or family member buy their first gun; the questions you'd ask them, questions they should ask a dealer, brand and caliber recommendations, places to buy, etc. After one week I'm going to close the thread, compile everything, then post the guide as a sticky.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Some possible topics.

Firearms Safety
Kids and Guns
Choosing Firearms
Gun Care
The Shooting Basics
Running the Gun
Practice Time
Learning More
Teaching Others
Class Reviews
Mindset
Legal Concerns
Ethical Questions
Social Considerations
Practical Issues
Holsters
Gear
Ammunition
For the Men
Just for Fun
Glossary
Why a Gun?
On Being a Gun Nut
Miscellany

From http://www.corneredcat.com/TOC.aspx


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HowardCohodas said:


> Some possible topics.
> 
> Firearms Safety
> Kids and Guns
> ...


While that is great information from that site, I was hoping this forum could come up with something original, on our own, that is a reflection of the experience and experiences of the members _here on HGF_, and not just rip off the work of another forum or web site.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

First...caliber,,,,, is it ccw, just for target, home protection, cost of ammo

Second cost....new or used ,look to find what guns are in your price range.

third..... rent as many of your choices as possible to determines which feels the best to you 


fourth...read as many reviews as you can on your choices and what there upsides and downsides are.

fifth.... shop around, gun prices vary so look around.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> While that is great information from that site, I was hoping this forum could come up with something original, on our own, that is a reflection of the experience and experiences of the members _here on HGF_, and not just rip off the work of another forum or web site.


I admire your ambition of developing something original. Knowing about what is available may help sort out what is original, don't you think?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HowardCohodas said:


> I admire your ambition of developing something original. Knowing about what is available may help sort out what is original, don't you think?


If this is something we put together from scratch, then I'd call it original. I have no intention of plagiarizing or paraphrasing any information from any other site. This guide is going to be based solely upon information provided by HGF members. Anybody can Google "Tips for buying a gun" and get 100 different sites. The purpose of _this_ guide is to help our new members make informed decisions based upon the current members personal insights and experiences; and not just providing them with links to other web sites that they could have gotten with an Internet search.

Now, anybody else have anything they'd like to add to the guide?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Grip size: The grip on many pistols is to large for individuals with small hands. It is important that you select one that fits you if you are to shoot your best. When looking at pistols that have adjustable grip size such as M&P's ask and if necessary demand that the store clerk allow you to try all grip insert sizes available with the stock gun.

The gun should feel good in your hand with finger off the trigger. If double action your trigger finger first joint should reach the trigger without strain or repositioning. For single actions the pad on the trigger finger must fit on the extended trigger without strain or shifting from the natural position.

Some big guy's have medium to small hands so they need to test grip size just as do the smaller among us.

Todd, is this more what you are after.
I am expecting you will pull items desired and generate a new Sticky post. If not this later comment can be edited out.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Todd, is this more what you are after.
> I am expecting you will pull items desired and generate a new Sticky post.
> 
> :smt1099


Exactly! All I'm trying to do is get tips for people new to guns in one centralized place on the forum and make the tips come from our current members based on their experiences. Any info we can put in is going to help from basic safety, brand recommendations, caliber choices, to those little tidbits of information that an experienced owner knows but has said, "You know, I wish someone had told me that when I was shopping for my first gun."

All the info I get will be complied, duplicated info will be pulled, and then a sticky will be made that will, hopefully, give the new guys a place to start. Obviously, they will still be able to ask specific questions as this will be a pretty general guide.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Having a process for making a decision is frequently the largest impediment to getting started. Pedagogy with respect to technical matters is a particular interest of mine, so this subject has not escaped my analysis. Of those I have tried to help, I roughly categorize them as follows:

Those who are so new to the concept that they need help with understanding the criteria for making a choice.
Those who have identified the criteria, but are having trouble ranking those criteria to give them a basis for decision making.
Those that are looking for validation.
For those who are new to the concept, I generally review the criteria with them and refer them to some web sites that I have selected as containing useful information presented in an organized, thoughtful and understandable method. Just *doing a Google search is usually unhelpful for the neophyte* as the neophyte has no basis for sorting out what is good information and what is not. Here I am performing a kind of librarian function.

For those having trouble ranking the criteria, there are two approaches I use. My first approach is to ask them to rank the criteria in order of importance for three to five of the criteria. This simple method frequently gets them back on the path for making a decision.

For those still having difficulty, I suggest that they do some pair wise comparisons for the criteria that they find troublesome. I have them express their comparison as follows:

Criterion A is *a lot more important* than Criterion B.
Criterion A is *a little more important* than Criterion B.
Criterion A is *equally important* to Criterion B.
Criterion A is *a little less important* than Criterion B.
Criterion A is *a lot less important* than Criterion B.
This exercise is usually successful in sorting out the issues blocking the decision process.

Finally, for those looking for validation for their choice or help in selecting from a small number of choices, I generally suggest all are good choices unless I know something about one of their choices that would violate their expressed criteria ranking.
__________________________________


From Wikipedia said:


> *Pedagogy* (IPA: /ˈpɛdəgɒdʒi/), or *paedagogy* is the art or science of being a teacher. The term generally refers to strategies of instruction, or a style of instruction.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HowardCohodas said:


> Having a process for making a decision is frequently the largest impediment to getting started. Pedagogy with respect to technical matters is a particular interest of mine, so this subject has not escaped my analysis. Of those I have tried to help, I roughly categorize them as follows:
> Those who are so new to the concept that they need help with understanding the criteria for making a choice.
> Those who have identified the criteria, but are having trouble ranking those criteria to give them a basis for decision making.
> Those that are looking for validation.
> ...


:smt104:smt017:smt104:smt017

What? Huh? Never mind, I don't even want an explanation.

Moving right along ......

_Anybody else_ have any *basic*, *simple, *suggestions, that don't require a flow chart and a PhD to understand, for a new gun owner or person looking to purchase their first gun?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have been hunting and shooting rifles, shotguns and archery since I was a youngster, 40+ years ago. I became a new handgun owner just a few years ago. Some of the things I wanted to know at that time were and in no particular order:

What did I want it for?
Where was I going to shoot it?
How much maintenance did it take?
What kind of ammo for home protection versus plinking?
Where was I going to keep it so my kids could not get to it but still get to it quickly if needed it in an emergency?
Did I want a .22 or something larger?


Once I got to a gun store I realized I wanted a Beretta 9mm like the military used. No particular reason I just wanted one. It felt good in my hand so I bought it, an M9. I have never been in the military, service or law enforcement. 

Looking back on the experience and after a couple of years and buying other handguns, I could have gone about it a bit more methodically. To buy a gun is a personal choice and we each have many factors or decisions to make.

I try to do research now on:

What I want it for?
Is there a brand that interests me more than others?
Do I want a revolver or semi auto?
Do I want new or is used ok?
Is a pawnshop a decent place to buy from or should I stay away and by only new?
Am I going to use it for CC?
How does it feel in my hand?
Is it for me, my wife or my son?
Can I rent my choices to narrow it down?
What is the diffence between service, full size, compact, subcompact and pocket guns?
Does more than one store carry the HG so I can get a better price?
What does the internet say about the gun?
Are there recalls and is there enough bad publicity to discourage this choice?
When we go to the range or a place to shoot can we each shoot at the same time or do we have to share?
My wife likes pretty guns (to her).
I like all black but am starting to modify to two tone and grey ghosts.
My son likes flashy (he is 15) and I bought him a black and blue 6" barrel Beretta Neos. I did not like it at first but it has really grown on me. It is a blast to shoot and really accurate.
Am I going to pass this firearm along to family menber?
Is cost a factor?
What does it cost to shoot?
Can I buy ammo at a discount and where?
Is discounted ammo a poor choice?
What were cop killer bullets?
How do I maintan my firearm and does the manual explain how to do this in detail?

What does my wife like?

I went through an all day pistol shooting instruction course and now would recommend this to every new shooter. It taught:
Basic, safe handgun handling
Different types of firearms
Gun holding techniques, breathing, sight control, sight picture
Loading and unloading of said firearm
What to do with a Fail to Fire, Fail to Eject
Combat reload
Different shooting stances
Actual shooting in the field/range:
Lying on your back
Kneeling
Shooting off/week hand
Shooting through holes
Using objects to protect yourself
Rolling onto a target from protection object
Moving while shooting

Holsters:
What kind?
Where am I going to wear it?
What is it made of?
Cost?
Is this a CC holster that is easy to use?
Will the store allow me to bring my firearm in and try it in the holster before purchasing?

This is not all inclusive by any means but at least try to give you a perspective from a realitively new buyer perspective.

I actually thought about this today as I too noticed a number of new handgun owner questions popping up recently.

Thanks for taking this on. You are a scholar and a :smt083

Mike


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I believe what Todd would prefer is for each of us willing to do so to pick a single subject and write a paragraph or two about it. A pretty good list of possibilities are already posted by Buck 32.

Examples:

Ammunition selection: Blah ba-blah ba-blah

Caliber selection and why one vs. another: Blah ba-blah ba-blah

(don't start a caliber war though)

Todd will put an index together once the content is in.

Pick an item and have fun. Add an item you think is important but not yet listed etc.

:smt1099 :watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> I believe what Todd would prefer is for each of us willing to do so to pick a single subject and write a paragraph or two about it. A pretty good list of possibilities are already posted by Buck 32.


Bingo! Look back to when you were buying your first gun, think of something you know now that you wished you knew then (caliber selection, brand, renting guns, selecting a gun size for its purpose, etc.) and just make a little write-up. I'll try to fill in the blanks if there are major gaps. Also, this will be a fluid document. If at any time a member feels we should add something to the sticky at a later date because there is a topic we did not cover, they can PM me and I can put it in.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I will take a crack at this. My list will not be all inclusive but here goes:

1) What will the gun be used for? Is it for carry (concealed, open)? Is it for the range? Is it for home defense? Is it for several of those?

2) What are you mostly interested in? A revolver or semi-auto? Not sure? Back to number 1. Let's figure out what the gun will be used for.

3) Caliber. Again, let's consider number 1, cost, laws of your state etc.

4) Make and/or model. See number 1. Also, consider features such as manual safety/no safety etc.

5) Fit. What weapon fits the shooter? This goes hand in hand with number 4 but 4 helps narrow the options down baed on wanted/needed features.

6) Test fire (if possible).

7) Final selection. Ask members of HandGunForum.net to vote and make the decision for you. O.K. I am kidding about the last one.

Last but not least; Howard and Todd why can't we all just get along? :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

When I first started buying handguns (other than my 1851's) i had been doing a lot of rifle shooting. Becasue of this, I was ...disappointed... with the accuracy of my first handgun. Yes the gun not me. Groups were 4"-5" at 50' Ok that is not bad in retrospect, but i was looking for something in a rifle range. For self defense that is great, and this is what i wanted my pistol for. However 19 years ago the info on such was limited to gun rags (and we all know how biased they can be). 
An understanding of what to expect for the purposes that you are purchasing is important.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*On Choosing a Defensive Handgun*

The absolute best advice I can give on this subject is: Find a mentor who is capable of rational, rather than prejudiced, guidance.
Failing the presence of a rational, critically-thinking, unprejudiced mentor, instead go to a rental facility and try as many pistols on as you can find to rent. Try as many different calibers as are available, too.

In the matter of calibers, choose from among .380 ACP through .45 ACP, including also the various revolver calibers _other than the Magnums_.
Cartridges of power below that of .380 ACP are essentially useless for self-defense. Magnum calibers (.357, .41, .44) require very special training and dedication, and should be avoided by the novice.

Single-action semi-auto pistols (_e.g._, the 1911 and its clones) require careful training and use.
Double-action-only semi-auto pistols (and I include the Glock and its clones in this category) are probably the easiest to learn to use well, but pick one with a relatively lightweight trigger-pull.
Traditional-double-action semi-autos (_e.g._, the Beretta M9 service pistol), which require the user to switch between two very different trigger pulls, should best be avoided by the novice.

If the choice is a revolver, it should be fired double-action-only, and never thumb-cocked. Learning both double-action and single-action triggers is a job for the more experienced shooter, and self-defense requires quick double-action shooting.

Generally speaking, heavy bullets moving relatively slowly make a given pistol easier to control.
In my experience, the .38 Special revolver loaded with 158-grain-bullet, standard-velocity cartridges is easier for a novice to learn to shoot well than is the same gun loaded with 110-grain-bullet, high-velocity or +P cartridges.
A full-size 1911 firing 230-grain bullets at 850fps is easier to control than any .40, or even a 9mm Parabellum.

If the pistol feels too big for your hand, and if its grip cannot be easily and simply exchanged for a smaller one, it is not the gun for you.
However, if the weapon feels too small, it's pretty easy to make its grip larger with accessory parts or different panels.
Go for comfort, but also make sure that you can easily grab the pistol in a proper firing grip, right off the bat and without adjustment. (The proper firing grip lines the barrel up with your forearm without making you strain to reach the pistol's trigger.)

Although for concealed carry thinner and smaller is better, the novice needs size and mass to make learning to shoot defensively much easier.
Start with a relatively large pistol. Leave the smaller ones for the experts, or for when you have achieved a couple of years'-worth of experience.

Choose a gun that requires widely-used, "popular" cartridges, because feeding it will be less expensive. The 9mm is probably the cheapest to feed, with .38 Special and .45 ACP right behind it.

Finally: When in doubt, ask questions. Listen to all the advice you receive, and then "filter" it according to your own needs.
Always listen carefully to advice, but do not always accept it or act on it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My tidbit... From experience:

Competition guns are for competition.
Carry guns are for carry.

Many of the features that make a handgun good for competition: Bullseye, IPSC/USPSA, IDPA, Steel Challenge, etc; are negatives for concealed carry. Beginners often look for a one-size-fits-all weapon due to limited budget or knowledge. But like cars... there are good "utility" vehicles, and there are good "performance" vehicles... Don't by a pickup truck for autocross, and don't buy a Corvette for hauling lumber... 

Weight: 
Heavy guns are stable, "track" better, and recoil less; all good features for competitive shooting. 
Heavy guns are horrible for carry, since you won't carry it if it's too heavy.

Barrel Length:
Long barrels provide a greater sight radius, a small increase in velocity, and more weight (see above), and therefore good for competition.
Short barrel guns are more concealable, comfortable, etc... for carry.

Action Type:
Single action guns tend to have crisper, cleaner trigger breaks, and are preferred for bullseye and other precision shooting competitions.
Double Action Only guns have longer, typically heavier trigger pulls that are safer in a life-or-death situation.

Capacity:
The more rounds you can carry in one magazine (or cylinder), the better for carry (weight considerations).
Many competitions are round-limited, or less critical, like Production Class (limited to 10 shots), Bullseye, or steel shooting, where there are only 5 targets in a stage.



New buyers should carefully consider WHAT they need the gun for, and buy the right gun. If you are in a state/city that does not allow concealed carry, why buy a Kel-Tec??? If your primary usage is concealed carry when maximum concealment is the goal, why buy a Glock 21???

There are very few, if any single-gun-solutions for most shooters. When I first started out, I bought a Glock 23C. I thought it was the perfect blend of power (40 S&W), concealability (compact size), control (ported barrel), and reliability (Glock brand). I found out it was too big, long and heavy for carry, and the ports where a bad idea in a carry gun. I found the 40 S&W chambering to be abusive and expensive to shoot, without added stopping power over a well-placed 9mm. I found the gun too imprecise for target shooting, and too expensive to feed for plinking... I found plenty of brands with Glock-like reliablility, but better ergomonics, and finish. There are thinner guns, shorter guns, more accurate guns, etc... as my taste, and needs evolved.

The "prefect gun", was pretty good for everything, BUT great for nothing...

Now, a few years later, I own a Kel-Tec P-3AT, a XD9SC, a Buckmark 22, and a M&P9 Pro Series... for deep concealment/low threat carry, high-fire-power/higher-threat carry, and for competition only/never carry (rim-fire and center-fire)... to each task, a gun.

There is no one-size-fits-all "perfect gun"...

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Now we're getting somewhere! :smt023



Ptarmigan said:


> Last but not least; Howard and Todd why can't we all just get along? :mrgreen:


I get along with everyone, just ask my friends ..... errr ...... friend.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Now we're getting somewhere! :smt023
> 
> I get along with everyone, just ask my friends ..... errr ...... friend.


Where do we find him?:smt083

Couldn't resist.
Great advice. good idea.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Where do we find him?:smt083


You can't find him. He's .... _invisible_.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

as a rookie, one of the things ive struggled with are some of the definitions, such as single action, double action, and double action only.

the sticky was really helpful up until i didnt understand the definitions and hadnt shot enough to have any preferences


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

1. Take a basic handgun safety course. They will tell you the basics and will explain the different types of handguns (revolver, semi-auto, single action, double action, etc.) and the different calibers available. The instructor will be a gun nut and will be willing to spend a lot of time answering your questions.

2. Join the NRA (or other like minded organization). There is a lot of "chatter" going around that our 2nd Amendment rights are going to be under attack for the next few years. At the very least, add your name to the list of those who support our right to arm ourselves.

3. No matter what caliber your dream gun is, you're not going to only get one. If you're like most people, you're going to amass a nice size collection in short order. Make your first or second handgun a .22. The ammo is dirt cheap and you'll learn all the basics without the distraction of heavy recoil. You'll also be more likely to practice if the ammo costs $15 for a brick of 500 instead of $30 for 50 shots.

4. It doesn't matter what kind of hand cannon you've got in the night table to take care of intruders if you can't hit them. So *PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!!!!!*

5. If you've got little, curious fingers (kids) playing with all your cool stuff when you're not looking, GET A SAFE! Even if you think they won't touch it, they will! *If the gun isn't in your hands or on your hip, it gets locked in the safe!! All the time!!*

6. Any time you pick up the gun, check to see if its loaded. Every time!!! If you don't think that's important, check out this guy's web site: Negligent Discharge

7. Don't mess with Todd. He means business!


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> 5. If you've got little, curious fingers (kids) playing with all your cool stuff when you're not looking, GET A SAFE! Even if you think they won't touch it, they will! *If the gun isn't in your hands or on your hip, it gets locked in the safe!! All the time!!*
> 
> 7. Don't mess with Todd. He means business!


7. Messing with Todd has developed into one of my pleasures here.

5. The solution I use to protect my visiting grandchildren is the Secure-it (Center of Mass) gun safe. I now own three.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who have posted so far (and give the thread a little bump). :smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was thinking of a spreadsheet with a series of drop downs for a newbie to chose from before they post the results and ask for help. The results could spit out a report that could be posted for experienced shooters to review and recommend on. You could have drop down boxes for many factors already listed (including "don't know") such as:

Rev.vs Semi
Cost range
Cal.
Brands
peripherals desired (lights, lasers...)
Use/purpose
hand size
experience
location
availability (where to buy)
family situation
ammo knowledge
$ to spend after gun purchase
where they will shoot...

This would allow us to see a quick profile of the newbie's intentions so we can assess and make recommendations without a ton of back and forth questions.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> I was thinking of a spreadsheet with a series of drop downs for a newbie to chose from before they post the results and ask for help. The results could spit out a report that could be posted for experienced shooters to review and recommend on. You could have drop down boxes for many factors already listed (including "don't know") such as:
> 
> Rev.vs Semi
> Cost range
> ...


I don't think the software will allow for drop downs, but I like the idea of a standard questionnaire. Definitely something to think about.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I don't think the software will allow for drop downs, but I like the idea of a standard questionnaire. Definitely something to think about.


I think a standard questionnaire would be a *great* idea. It would make it much easier to help someone (and quicker). Usually the first 6 replies in a thread are asking:


"Have you taken any handgun safety courses (NRA Basic Pistol, etc.)?" If not, *GO*! :mrgreen:
"What is the gun for? CC? HD? Range only?"
"What's your price range?"
"What have you already held/shot and liked/disliked and why?"
"Do you have a range nearby where you can rent handguns to try them out?" <---If someone answers yes to that, the screen should become completely blank except for a big, bold "*Go and rent as many as you can before asking "what gun is better"!!!* :mrgreen:
"Have you joined the NRA?" If not, *WHY NOT?! *:mrgreen:
*9mm is good for self-defense purposes with modern hollow-points!*

Okay, I'm getting off track now, but I think I made my point. :anim_lol: Anyways, I think some sort of questionnaire is a great idea...:smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It would be pretty easy to add a definition of terms portion. Someone looking for information than seeing a have you taken a class if not go will go..To another place to obtain the information they are looking for. That alone would lead me to want to preface your guide with a little paragraph or two giving the would be reader something to back track to or a readme first type thing to get a handle on the "lingo".

Then when they see the if you have not go portion they are more inclined to read on thinking there is something to learn and they will be able to understand better the guide as a whole. :smt1099

[Added later]
Maybe a short definition of terms for the chapter that is being read at the time. That could keep the needed info more fresh in the mind of the reader and not overwhelm the reader with a bunch of terms all at once. Like talking about caliber/ammo one can have a JHP= Jacketed Hollow Point etc.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It would be pretty easy to add a definition of terms portion. Someone looking for information than seeing a have you taken a class if not go will go..To another place to obtain the information they are looking for. That alone would lead me to want to preface your guide with a little paragraph or two giving the would be reader something to back track to or a readme first type thing to get a handle on the "lingo".
> 
> Then when they see the if you have not go portion they are more inclined to read on thinking there is something to learn and they will be able to understand better the guide as a whole. :smt1099


The portions of my post after quotes were meant as a joke, not to be put in an actual questionnaire. :smt076:mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Comment:*
Too many posts about possible format, not enough posts about actual content.
Content is more important than format.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Comment:*
> Too many posts about possible format, not enough posts about actual content.
> Content is more important than format.


Very true. Without enough content, this thing won't get off the ground.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

One suggestion is to keep "join the NRA" stuff out of there. I think this project is a great idea but let's make it about guns and not gun rights. I worry that new members can be scared off by a lot of political talk etc. Let them make up their own mind about stuff like that.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Revolver vs. semi-auto for a novice shooter

The pros of choosing a revolver for a novice shooter are many. Many new gun owners are intimidated by the seemingly complex multi-step process of loading a semi-auto pistol. Loading the magazine, inserting the magazine, racking the slide, in some cases de-cocking the weapon and/or engaging the safety seems like an awful lot to master. In comparison, the task of swinging out the cylinder, inserting the rounds and closing the cylinder shut again would appear to be much simpler. The fact that the revolver has no magazines to lose and drop is also appealing. 

The revolver can be stored loaded for years without any worries about springs being compressed as none of them are under tension when the hammer is not cocked and a revolver is also relatively easy to maintain as it does not require disassembly for cleaning.

Another benefit to the revolver is ammunition choice. This refers both to the fairly limited selection of “mainstream” calibers and the various loads available in each caliber. The most common calibers will be the .357 Magnum and the .38 Special. The beauty of weapons chambered in .357 Magnum is that the .38 Special round can also be fired with them. NOTE: .357 Magnum rounds cannot be fired in a weapon chambered for the .38 Special. 

Since a revolver does not rely on a round being fed into the chamber in order to fire, the shooter does not have to worry about finding a round that functions in their particular gun. This makes ammo selection much simpler for a new shooter as he/she only needs to locate a round in the appropriate caliber without having to worry about confusing matters such as grain and bullet design.

The most ordinary type of revolver is the double action revolver, which is fired by simply pulling the trigger. No safety etc. to worry about. By pulling the trigger the gun is cocked and fired in one motion. Due to the fairly long double action trigger pull, the weapon can safely be carried and/or stored loaded and can be brought into action very quickly. The common double action revolver can also be fired single action, meaning the hammer can manually be cocked for a shorter and lighter trigger pull for any or all shots. This gives the shooter the ability to use the same gun that can safely be carried loaded due to the long trigger pull as a target/range gun capable of precision shots when shooting it single action.

Last but not least, learning how to shoot a handgun utilizing a double action revolver and the double action trigger pull teaches the novice shooter very good trigger control. Once a shooter has mastered the long double action trigger pull of a revolver, other trigger system will be relatively easy to learn afterwards.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Caliber choice for the novice shooter

The new shooter should consider several factors when deciding on which caliber he/she chooses for his/her first handgun. Too many new gun owners fall victim to the urban legends, movie myths, and bad advice that surrounds the various handgun calibers. The reality is that there is very little difference in the performance of handgun calibers with the modern ammunition technology on the market today.

One must first determine what the gun will be used for. If it will be strictly for target shooting, the .22LR caliber is an excellent choice. Both revolvers and semi-auto pistols come chambered for this round and the ammunition itself is among the cheapest on the market today. If the handgun will pull double duty as a defensive weapon, the shooter would be well advised to consider one of the calibers larger than the .22LR.

If the shooter has decided on a revolver, the choice can be fairly simple between the two most common revolver calibers, the .357 Magnum and the .38 Special. The even better news is that a revolver chambered for the .357 Magnum will fire both calibers. My recommendation is always that the new shooter picks the .38 Special whether it is fired from a .357 Magnum or a .38 Special revolver. The round is pleasant and easy to shoot and performs well as a defensive caliber with the right ammunition selection. If the shooter has obtained a .357 Magnum chambered handgun, the option of “moving up” to the magnum load later on still exists.

If the shooter has decided on a semi-auto pistol, the caliber selection becomes a bit more complex. The most common semi-auto calibers on the market today are the 9mm, the .40S&W and the .45ACP. Calibers such as the .357SIG, the 10mm and the .45GAP are less prevalent but viable options nevertheless.

My recommendation is that the novice shooter starts with the 9mm. The round is easy to shoot and very easy to find at reasonable prices nearly everywhere ammunition is sold. In most guns it an easy round to control and nearly everyone can handle the recoil without much difficulty. The 9mm is an excellent defensive round should the gun be needed for that purpose.

My second choice for a new shooter choosing a semi-auto is the .45ACP. In most pistols the .45 will present the shooter with significantly more recoil, which may not be a good idea for someone learning how to shoot. The ammunition is easy to find but costs quite a bit more than the 9mm for example. Again, should a defensive load be necessary, the .45ACP had a long history of grand performance in that area.

My third choice would be the .40S&W, which was offered up as the compromise round between the 9mm and .45ACP. In my experience this caliber offers less controllable, yet not unmanageable recoil compare to the .45ACP and the performance with premium defensive ammunition does not offer much, if anything over the 9mm. The fact that the ammunition cost more than the 9mm does not make it an ideal choice for anew shooter who wishes to practice on a regular basis.

My personal view is that the .357SIG is a poor round considering the increased noise and muzzle flash it produces when compared to the performance of the round. The ammunition is often hard to locate and expensive. It does not offer anything over a well loaded 9mm or .40S&W round and if the shooter desires the performance the .357SIG was designed to duplicate, he/she would be better off getting a .357 Magnum revolver.

The 10mm round is a great round and it performs very well. Cost, availability, and recoil, however, make it a poor choice for the new shooter.

The .45GAP was designed to duplicate the performance of the .45ACP and seemingly does so, however, at the expense of costly ammunition that can be very hard to find in most places.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Somewhere in this collection should be the fact that shot placement (accuracy) is paramount. This will emphasize education and practice, as well as the idea that hitting your target with a small caliber is better than missing it with a hand cannon. Get the gun that shoots well in YOUR hands.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

3/325 said:


> ...shot placement (accuracy) is paramount...Get the gun that shoots well in YOUR hands.


Good point!
That's exactly why my very first suggestion was to either find a mentor or to go rent as many different guns as possible. Trouble was, I forgot to include the reason why one should do this!
Thanks for correcting my error.

(Jean and I will be in Lost Angles until the 11th, closing up a recently-deceased aunt's apartment, and settling her affairs. See you on the 12th, or maybe a little later.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The portions of my post after quotes were meant as a joke, not to be put in an actual questionnaire. :smt076:mrgreen:
> 
> -Jeff-


Just was thinking about all the times I've tried explaining things to people using "lingo" that they might not understand. Tends to get people bot reading and making posts asking the questions I figured you were trying to avoid more hence the guide. Dealt with it in computer forums and the bajillion hours I spent doing live chat and phone tech support. Figured that little tidbit of info work in this situation. as to content It appeared most all that was covered...My bad

I'll go back to my corner now..


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'll go back to my corner now..


I'll come with...:anim_lol:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Bump...

I really feel this is a project worth adding to. I am really surprised that no one else has anything to add.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

In another day or so I'll start to organize what we've got and see if we can't make something out of it. I'll leave it open for a while longer just in case anyone has anything else they would like to add.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I think another thing to add is to not follow the "herd" instinct and buy a gun because "everybody has one". I am talking caliber, type or size..

For example..."yeah I think I am gonna buy a .40 cal Glock semi-auto. A guy I was talking to said that is what all the cops carry"...Now I am not saying anything against Glock, or .40 cal or semi-auto, but the first thing the person needs to establish is what he/she will use the gun for, who will be shooting it (other than the owner) and will it be carried on the person. Or someone who lives in an apartment complex and buys a .357 magnum for HD..

Something to consider for a guy who wants a gun is if his wife may possibly end up using it. He works a late shift and cannot take the gun with him. Wife has it at home in the nightstand next to the bed. If it is a semi-auto, does she have the hand strength to cycle the slide if it jams? Does the gun get stored in the drawer with a round in the chamber and ready to fire? Does it have a thumb safety or de-cocker? 

So definitely it has to be determined what the guns purpose will be. That will narrow down the choices of caliber, type and size of the gun. After that it comes down to what brand and what is the reliability of said brand.

And last but not least is if this person truly believes they are going to have the time and resources to put into training and practice and maintenence of the gun...This also includes reading things and knowing the laws about it...Research and being a responsible owner...it should be more than just buying a cool gun to tote around...

I have a friend that had his CCW permit and it since has expired. He bought a used 9mm and bought a couple boxes of ammo (FMJ). He has had the gun probably 5 years and has maybe put 50 rounds through it. He was carrying it (with FMJ practice ammo) around with him..He admittingly told me that he had a very hard time even hitting the target when he shot it several years ago and he is not sure if he could ever actually shoot someone..He does not know how to take it apart or clean it...All of these things are red flags...I have hounded him about getting his permit renewed and for us to go shoot...He is ignorant of everything about the gun and luckily he is not currently carrying it around..


----------

